# Bottle lamb won't drink



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Spoiled little toot! He loves the bottle. He has no interest in learning how to drink from a bucket. I've tried everything I can think of. I've put his normal milk in the bowl. He'll sniff of it and ignore it. Tried skipping a feeding, thinking that he would get thirsty and drink.....nope, but he did reach a new octave on crying. Dang it...Mom is late he cried. I've had him suck on my finger and lower it down into water and milk both. Nope. I've even gotten on my hands and knees(numerous times) beside the creek and mimicked drinking. Hoping maybe he would pick it up if he was shown. Nope.

He eats grass and grain like a champ. I'd like to cut him back to 2 bottles a day and wean him in a couple of weeks. Any suggestions?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

How old is he?


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

He was born January 3rd.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I'd just keep bottle feeding for a couple more weeks then cut him off.
As long as he's eating hay and grain he should do fine


----------



## CocalicoSprings (Mar 12, 2008)

Sounds like he's just spoiled.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I didn't know you COULD train them to drink from a bucket! That thought never entered my mind!! LOL!!!


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Water down the milk for the next 2 weeks until it is all water, give him warm water in his bucket. When he gets thirsty he will drink....James


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

Are you attempting to get it to drink milk out of a bucket, or water.

If it's water, don't worry about it. Sheep are not huge water drinkers anyway (depending on how hot it is) and as a lamb he will be getting all his fluid requirements via his bottle. He will instinctively know how to drink water when it's required.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I am attempting to get him to drink anything out of a bucket. I've tried milk and water separately.


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

In that case, forget it. There is no way you will ever get him to drink milk out of a bucket - and why do you want him to do so anyway? Gradually reduce his feeds to twice a day and when your ready to start weaning him, reduce the amount of his morning feed and when it's down to half, start reducing his evening feed. Make sure he has access to water - which he probably won't drink until your temperatures get warmer - good grass, and whatever grain your feeding him. 

I can see your going to have a puppy dog forever:grin:

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## quailkeeper (Aug 18, 2004)

I've not heard of bucket feeding a lamb either (calves yes definitely). I bottle fed one lamb once for about two months, then slowly started to water his milk down substituting increased grain and hay. Don't worry about getting him to drink water, he will on his own. Just have it out there for him. I think he was about three months when I completely weaned him, but its been a while since I had to bottle feed one. Memory is kind of fuzzy


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

He finally figured it out!

As usual, he was following me around while I was doing chores. I was carrying a bucket of water for the goats and happened to set it down to get the gate unfastened. He saw his reflection in the water and dipped his head in. He didn't like the water up the nose, but then he got the hang of getting a drink. Hooray! He's eating and drinking on his own now. Not long before I can quit bottle feeding!


----------

